# Sage Barrista Express - Steam Wand Cuts after 1 min



## simpleusername (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi,

After a recommendation on here i bought a BE about 3 years ago. It's been so good i also bought one for my work. The original one started having a few issues. Namely water was coming through the coffee before it should, but also the steam wand worked for about 30 seconds and then just cut out.

I sent it off for repair, it's come back and the steam wand still doesn't last longer than 60 seconds before just stopping. I've descaled it numerous times.

Is this a common problem or anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I just ran mine for 2 min on steam. It sounds like you should get the repair I assume you paid for to actually repair it.  I would.

There is very little about on BE problems so they seem to have a long reliable life. Does the pump carry on pulsing or does the noise it makes change when this happens.

John

-


----------



## simpleusername (Apr 15, 2015)

ajohn said:


> I just ran mine for 2 min on steam. It sounds like you should get the repair I assume you paid for to actually repair it.  I would.
> 
> There is very little about on BE problems so they seem to have a long reliable life. Does the pump carry on pulsing or does the noise it makes change when this happens.
> 
> ...


 The steam wand just literally dies. No noise what-so-ever. Last time it lastest about 50 seconds and then it stops.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The pump should make a pulsing noise. If not it's not running. If the pump isn't running there wouldn't be any steam at all but it might clear out water it puts in to cool the thermoblock.

The sound it makes can be heard 1/2 way through this - in the background






The pump should also run on hot water.

John

-


----------

